

How do you separate job and side-project IP? - dslounge

I learned recently that the company I work for would like to move me to a project that might have some technology overlap with my side project. I&#x27;m happy to move to the project, I just don&#x27;t want to have any problems in the future. How do people usually handle that with employers?
======
leap_ahead
At the very least you should inform the company about the upcoming conflict of
interests on the horizon. Let them know you won't be able to start work on
that project until you've both figured out your legal ground.

As common advice goes, seek a lawyer's advice. Alternatively talk to the
company lawyer whose job may also involve sorting out things like this so you
can save on fees.

~~~
nostrademons
Be aware that the company lawyer represents the company's interests, not
yours. Any advice they give you will be slanted from the point of view of
what's best for the company. (Any reasonably ethical attorney will also
disclose this conflict of interest, and many may refuse to provide legal
advice in this situation for this reason.)

